# ELU closeout



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I seem to recall several of you were pretty high on the Elu line of routers???

Looks like Rockler is closing them out at substantial savings. 

3 1/4 hp reg. 349.99 now 199.99

also closing out the Elu VS ROS sander..


----------



## Larry Strawson (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks for the tip


----------

